# Sports Stadiums



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone notice watching the Dallas/Washington game when the players plant their foot, you see dirt flying all over? I wonder how often they top dress. Is the turf all natural?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> Anyone notice watching the Dallas/Washington game when the players plant their foot, you see dirt flying all over? I wonder how often they top dress. Is the turf all natural?


AT&T Stadium has Matrix Turf. The "dirt" you see flying when someone plants or drags a foot is rubber infill.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah it's crumb rubber. Supposed to help lessen impact.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's a demo. :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/i32dWC7oJ7w


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good times with good friends. :thumbup:

@Mightyquinn @Redtenchu @dfw_pilot


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Ware :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Yeah it's crumb rubber. Supposed to help lessen impact.


It is quite spongy. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it's crumb rubber. Supposed to help lessen impact.
> ...


Oh that's right


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Awesome.......looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Seattle Seahawks and Washington Husky Stadiums use FieldTurf. The Seahawks Stadium, now named Lumen Field, uses FieldTurf Revolution 360 and Husky Stadium (Alaska Airlines Field at Husky Stadium) had FieldTurf DoublePlay installed in 2013, not sure if it is still in use.

Here is a toe drag I captured at Husky Stadium. I'm sure I have plenty from the Seahawks Stadium as well.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

PNW_George said:


> Seattle Seahawks and Washington Husky Stadiums use FieldTurf. The Seahawks Stadium, now named Lumen Field, uses FieldTurf Revolution 360 and Husky Stadium (Alaska Airlines Field at Husky Stadium) had FieldTurf DoublePlay installed in 2013, not sure if it is still in use.
> 
> Here is a toe drag I captured at Husky Stadium. I'm sure I have plenty from the Seahawks Stadium as well.


Thats and awesome pic! Thanks for sharing.


----------

